

Ask HN: An article gone missing? - RiderOfGiraffes

I submitted an item here:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1589055<p>It seems to have got two upvotes in the first hour, and all seems well.  But I can't find it in the list of items http://news.ycombinator.com/news<p>I wanted to see where it was in the ranking when it gained its second upvote, but I can't find it at all.  Yes, I've clicked the "More" link - several times - but it's gone missing.<p>I wondered if it had been killed, so I logged off and checked again, but the item itself isn't marked "Dead" so I guess it's still there.<p>Just not listed.<p>Very curious.  Suggestions and comments to alleviate my confusion would be most welcome.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Huh. Now it's appeared.

Odd.

